# test



## firebird (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

Just joined a new image hosting site. I'm just checking if it works ok


----------



## mklotz (Aug 30, 2009)

It works but that image is enormous - 1600 x 1200 pixels and almost a megabyte in size. In deference to our members on dialup, consider reducing the size of your pics before uploading them. 800 x 600 is plenty large enough to capture all but the most subtle detail.


----------



## firebird (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Marv

Yes I will do. My photo bucket account is nearly full so I'm looking for something else to use. This one is called tinypic. Not as good as photobucket, slow to upload, (max 5 images at a time as well). Think I'll look elsewhere.

cheers

Rich


----------



## firebird (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## firebird (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## firebird (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

I've been messing around with a few image hosting sites and this one seems to work ok with both images and video.

http://www.dropshots.com

It has a gizmo called a drop box where you simply drag and drop files into it. I'll stick with it for awhile and see how it goe's.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the "heads up" Rich, when you've been using it for a while could I ask if you would be so good as to give us another update, it would be useful for many other members I'm sure.

Cheers :bow:

CC


----------



## firebird (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi CC

Will do.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## firebird (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I have just uploaded some images and then posted them in my small steam engine topic over in a work in progress. It seems to be working ok. From what I can see the free version (the one I am using here) has a limit of 2 minutes on video.

Cheers

Rich


----------

